# hanging ceiling in a 10' pole bar



## flyer guy (Dec 31, 2021)

Looking for the best way to hang rock on 48" OC trusses. Is hat chan the best & simplest way to do so? * no sound barrier needed. OR - will 2x4's laid flat sag at 48" span? 1/2" or 5/8" DW ?? IF Hat Chan is the best way to go, what gauge to use? and what is the best way to secure to 2x6 wood trusses?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

too big a span. imo you can put cross pieces of 2x in between as you go. pain in the but though.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You don't have a framer that you work with? Get a professional framer to do the framing and you spend your valuable time finishing haha.


----------



## OXNBIBS (Jan 10, 2022)

Make sure that the trusses will support the load.


----------

